# 1/2 collet for Craftsman 31517492



## turbojet (May 30, 2010)

I have a little used Craftsman Router model 31517492 which has a 1/4" collet. At 1.5 HP, I think I could use router bits with 1/2" shafts. Sears Parts does not list even the 1/4" collet (only the nut). Does anyone know if a 1/2" collet adapter (from Sears or anyone else) is available which would fit my router?
Thanks,,
Turboojet


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I don't think that size of router will handle a 1/2" collet.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Roger

I'm sorry but you are SOL, it's time to buy a new one for about 100 bucks in the combo kit and you get it all in a new router kit 

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00917543000P?prdNo=3&blockNo=3&blockType=G3

And use the old one for the light jobs  if and when you find a collet for it..

=========



turbojet said:


> I have a little used Craftsman Router model 31517492 which has a 1/4" collet. At 1.5 HP, I think I could use router bits with 1/2" shafts. Sears Parts does not list even the 1/4" collet (only the nut). Does anyone know if a 1/2" collet adapter (from Sears or anyone else) is available which would fit my router?
> Thanks,,
> Turboojet


----------

